
Snowden just contradicted himself in a big way and it highlights a crucial mystery - NN88
http://www.businessinsider.com/snowden-and-information-to-american-journalists-2015-10
======
natch
This is very likely just a case of reporters misquoting or over interpreting
what they think he said.

